# Why Not? A Swapmeet/Bike Show in SoCal



## Jrodarod (Mar 23, 2018)

So, a buddy and I were thinking... Why can all these east coasters have bike shows with swaps and we don't? We have the pretty bikes that don't hibernate in the winter, we have the weather, and everyone wants to come to SoCal in the summer.. I want to open up a parking lot to have this happen in LA. I need your thoughts and help to make this possible. I'm thinking Fathers Day 2018, tell the wife and kids you want to go show-off your bike and buy/sell some parts?? Morning 8am-1pm. Swap setup must be done by 7:30am and bike show lock-up from 9am-12pm. I am attaching a map of the lot. I will measure it tomorrow. You civil engineers my already know the size by looking at it. Red lines is the fence line, Red angled lines are the gates, White is the bike display area, Blue is the swap spaces (Unload and Park your car outside, Just like The Pike) and orange is the path to the restroom.* Please chime in with suggestions. Also, I will need volunteers to help make this happen. Location is off the 5 and Broadway near China Town , right off the freeway. Plenty of street parking. 
*


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea. However, I'm not liking the area to much. 

Were other venues considered ?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2018)

I go as often as I can to Long Beach.
I plan around 1st Sunday CC Rides and the 2 Swaps at the Pike per year.
Thats almost all the time I can Spare.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2018)

Thats the la roadsters show and swap at pomona.most car guys are not  gonna miss that.like your idea though.


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 24, 2018)

This is how I picture it. Small venue, not too many participants, a bunch of cool bikes on display ( not to be judged but to show off your ride) great mix of young kids and old farts (40 and over are considered old to most 20somethings, I saw this mix at the Stingray Ride.) centrally located in LosAngeles. But the key here will be that it will be *FREE. *


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 27, 2018)

Anymore thoughts?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 27, 2018)

I like the idea and it's been discussed before. My thoughts-

Schedule it somewhere in the middle of the Cyclone Coaster Pike swap meets (May/October) meaning say late July or early August (this would encourage more participation)
I would make sure not to schedule it on the same day as the Long Beach cycle meet (this would encourage more participation)
Find a large central location between Orange County and LA County (free if possible)
Ideally it would be nice to find a free, centrally located, large venue, plenty of parking, early start time (before daylight) not an issue and the end time go through at least noon. I know we live in So. Cal and this is a BIG wish list...Hats off to you for getting the ball rolling...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I like the idea and it's been discussed before. My thoughts-
> 
> Schedule it somewhere in the middle of the Cyclone Coaster Pike swap meets (May/October) meaning say late July or early August (this would encourage more participation)
> I would make sure not to schedule it on the same day as the Long Beach cycle meet (this would encourage more participation)
> ...



X2


----------



## bairdco (Apr 2, 2018)

I got kicked out of that area at gunpoint by some cholos in a primered buick regal. Not interested.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 10, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I got kicked out of that area at gunpoint by some cholos in a primered buick regal. Not interested.



that's because you didn't show us no stinkin' badges!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 10, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> that's because you didn't show us no stinkin' badges!
> 
> View attachment 785807



I was serious.  Years ago I was working nights for Verizon,  and we were waiting in a parking lot for an access code, and they drove by 4-5 times before stopping, pulled out a gun and told me to leave.  

I left.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 11, 2018)

How long ago was that? So you didn’t get robbed, beaten, pistol whipped, raped, truck full of tools taken away, or shot. You were a suspicious looking guy in the block or you may have been told to leave so you didn’t become a witness? I haven’t seen a cholo the three year I have been at this property. But I have seen skaters and hipsters. They jump the fence to use my driveway when I leave and at times don’t pickup their dogs poop properly and leave wipe marks on my sidewalk. Grrrrrr....


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 11, 2018)

Even if it's been cleaned up,  it may still have a bad rap and discourage people from going.


----------



## rickyd (Apr 11, 2018)

Find a church parking lot do it on Saturday, just a thought.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 11, 2018)

I’m good.. just wanted to put it out to this group first. My plans are to create traffic to this developing area and bring some bike culture closer to mid-city.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 12, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> How long ago was that? So you didn’t get robbed, beaten, pistol whipped, raped, truck full of tools taken away, or shot. You were a suspicious looking guy in the block or you may have been told to leave so you didn’t become a witness? I haven’t seen a cholo the three year I have been at this property. But I have seen skaters and hipsters. They jump the fence to use my driveway when I leave and at times don’t pickup their dogs poop properly and leave wipe marks on my sidewalk. Grrrrrr....



It was pretty long ago, 2001-ish. 

I don't think I looked too suspicious, had a ford f350 dually crew cab with tool bed, and was inside of a fenced parking lot with a locked gate.

I've worked all over LA when I had that job, all of the sketchiest places. Box van broke down at 1am in Compton, worked three blocks from Florence and Normandy a week after the riots, and removed antennas riddled with bullet holes from towers and poles all over LA and LB. 

Never had a problem till that night. 

But at least I got the rest of the night off and made it to the bar before last call.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 12, 2018)

welcome to the party pal..


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 12, 2018)

gotta play it safe-especially the early bird swappers(flashlight brigade)!


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 12, 2018)

Growing up in the hood. I have never seen a Cholo gangster guy up at 6, 7, 8 or 9am?? LOL.. don’t worry about it guys. I’m moving on. I was just thinking something small to start and open it up from there. I have 7 acres of enclosed space between Lincoln Heights and China Town I rent out to food trucks, movie studios and currently allowing LAFD do some training there. I was just thinking something fun before it sells.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 12, 2018)

we're just havin' some fun with you jrodarod! there are a lot of dangerous areas down your way-I have had my share of 'encounters' in several areas in los angeles. there are several established 'swap meets' and rides in the area as near as I can tell that can always use continued support which in turn will grow those events. you're very fortunate to live there and have these to go to on a monthly basis. some of us are in remote areas or the four corners of the state and travel is an ordeal. support the well established meets-help them grow. if we have too many small meets in too many parts of the 'city' it will somehow water down the effect we are trying to have on the hobby. we can all see your heart is in the right place.


----------



## kevin x (Apr 13, 2018)

I in for trying the Chinatown spot or other LA location


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 13, 2018)

Chinatown.....hummm...they made a movie with jack Nicholson about Chinatown...... another lovely spot


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 13, 2018)

I’m down


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 13, 2018)

Chinatown movie was all about water..


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 15, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I got kicked out of that area at gunpoint by some cholos in a primered buick regal. Not interested.




Yep
That’s LA for sure 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

